# Steelhead supplies



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone know of a store in se Michigan with a good selection of float fishing supplies? I'm in macomb county just trying to avoid buying online


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Man very little at gander but something. Selection at bass pro is very little also.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

What you looking for??


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

I


nighttime said:


> Man very little at gander but something. Selection at bass pro is very little also.


 bought out everything at gander that I needed .looking for shot and hooks .trout bead hooks and black shot .


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Knutsons but that's a drive for you


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Swampbuckster said:


> Knutsons but that's a drive for you


I haven't been in Knutsons for a while.What are they selling in way of float fishing equipment? Are they selling every day jigs/hooks/split shot/and slip bobbers and calling it float fishing equipment? You can pretty much get that stuff at Walmart for about 1/3 to 1/2 what Knutson charges. As far as bait,he can't be beat but as far as price on fishing tackle he's kind of high.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

jd4223 said:


> I haven't been in Knutsons for a while.What are they selling in way of float fishing equipment? Are they selling every day jigs/hooks/split shot/and slip bobbers and calling it float fishing equipment? You can pretty much get that stuff at Walmart for about 1/3 to 1/2 what Knutson charges. As far as bait,he can't be beat but as far as price on fishing tackle he's kind of high.


The last time I was in there (maybe two years ago) they had a decent assortment of float fishing items. I know they have a good selection of spawn tying items. I've just always ventured out to there when I feel the itch to do some outdoor gear shopping and have never been disappointed. For the size of the store, some of the items they have ate a greater selection than that of Cabela's or other big box stores. Honestly these days it makes sense to really shop online and get exactly what you need in a few days.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Consider Jo Anne's fabric. Lots of bead or float material on the cheap.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

The field and steam store wasn’t too bad the one time I stopped in there. About the best physical selection I’ve seen in se Michigan honestly. Basspro is probably second best choice. I hate to say it but our best option is to order online in the se. fishusa is always a good bet.


----------



## joe dirt (Jul 3, 2010)

Andy’s In melvindale


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

AdamBradley said:


> The field and steam store wasn’t too bad the one time I stopped in there. About the best physical selection I’ve seen in se Michigan honestly. Basspro is probably second best choice. I hate to say it but our best option is to order online in the se. fishusa is always a good bet.


Almost forgot about field stream, they did have a decent amount. I’ve been buying from fish USA for about ten years, seems like my orders get there in a few days. I’ve been happy with that. It’s crazy how more products are available then 5, ten years ago. It used to be hard to find decent 10-12gram bobber.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Make your own bobbers from recycled cork bottle stoppers. The ones from a 750ml bottle of Unibroue are my favorites. Pressure cook the cork to make them swell out to the pre-compressed shape. Then sand/shape them how you like. These pics are old and I have since improved the design, materials and painting but you should get the basic idea.



















I later used 5/32" aluminum tubes and line them with 1/8" styrene tubes. Cut the plastic liner 1/4" longer than the aluminum tube and use a heat gun to flare out the plastic liner 1/8" on each end. The aluminum makes them super durable and they float - wait for it..._ like a cork!_


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I got tired of plastic floats cracking or not being able to find sizes I needed so started making my own about 8,9 years ago. I don’t spin cork but have a couple friends spun a few, cool look but it’s heavier then balsa. I lucked out this year and have a friend who had bought a pick up load of balsa for 20$, so I make some for him and he gives it to me. As soon as deep freeze hits I’ll be doing another run.


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

Sportsman's Direct in Harrison Twp has an ok selection of float gear, most is their floats are on the small side though.


----------



## gotoith (Sep 25, 2005)

I got sick of trying to find float fishing stuff at the local stores and now buy most of my stuff through seller:marcaqsh on eBay. He used to go by the name Huron River Flies. Nice guy, reasonable and has most of what I use - Raven hooks, floats, shot, tubing, etc. 

Hope that helps you! BTW - I have no affiliation with him or his store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok thanks for the replies


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

Heard of a store in Waterford jays big bass that's rumored to have a good selection, I'm going to check it out this weekend


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

The worst thing in metro Detroit is the split shoot selection. Nothing the bulk stuff bait shops carry up north.


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

nighttime said:


> The worst thing in metro Detroit is the split shoot selection. Nothing the bulk stuff bait shops carry up north.


Shot is my biggest problem,I ordered a bunch from fish USA a couple weeks ago but they were to small ,my fault for not knowing what I was ordering .i used to Use regular shot that is shiny and dye it black but for some reason it isn't working this year


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Andy’s has more than everything you need


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

monczunski said:


> Andy’s has more than everything you need


Where is andys ? I've never heard of them


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

melvindale


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Dix and Oakwood next to White Castle in the dirty dale


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

monczunski said:


> Dix and Oakwood next to White Castle in the dirty dale


Thanks


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

This might be a great opportunity to buy all sorts of Steelhead gear for good prices.

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...kle-mania-2019-swap-meet.633833/#post-7119877


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

Stoped by jays big bass in Waterford today they had a pretty good selection.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I've never painted splitshots black before. I have soaked new shot in water for a couple days, to take the shine off. 

Here is all you need to get started @ Steelhead fishing. A good rod, and good reel. 10# mono, and some 8# mono. Barrel swivels, snap swivels, and some beads, and hooks. Spawn netting (pink, chartreuse, and white are good for starters), and thread. Loose Salmon eggs. Some sort of weight you can hang on the snap of a snap swivel. Bobbers, and splitshot of various sizes. Waders. A goretex coat. Fleece fingerless glo-mitts. A knit hat. 

That will get anyone started, Steelhead fishing. After that, you can get fancy.


----------



## Allen Morgan (May 13, 2018)

Fishndude, thank you for that list. I'm going to cut/paste that into a checklist for me to acquire as funds become available over the next year or so.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Allen Morgan said:


> Fishndude, thank you for that list. I'm going to cut/paste that into a checklist for me to acquire as funds become available over the next year or so.


Honestly in the southeast hardware might be a better starting point. Steelhead are opportunistic feeders and take all types of offerings. Spawn fishing is best when water temp is below 37-38*. Hardware can take fish almost anytime thru the season. I feel like one can cover water faster and learning water as you go. All presentations have their shining times, you can’t be one sided when fishing steelhead through the entire season and stay productive.


----------



## Allen Morgan (May 13, 2018)

I will agree with you on those points.

I have a copy of "Spinner Fishing for Steelhead, Salmon, and Trout", by Jed Davis, a MI native. He is of the opinion that fishing spinnerbaits can cover more water than drifting spawn, but that both methods are effective.

I need to stop tying so many blasted Flies (good luck), not even think about teaching myself more about custom-painting tungsten jigs, and gather the materials to start making more inline spinners. I should probably also gather the gear to fish spawn.

Last Fall, for the first time in the three years that I've been up here, I was able to actually go out after some Salmon/Steelhead, with a chance to actually catch one (didn't succeed), instead of wandering around, with no idea where to go, and no idea of what I'm doing. Still not sure about what I'm doing, but Will Rodgers said, "Good Judgement comes from experience, and that comes from plenty of Bad Judgement." Just need to put some time in and learn.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Spinners, spoons and hot n tots all will produce. I like hot n tots or similar baits personally. Flies can be productive also.


----------



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

nighttime said:


> I got tired of plastic floats cracking or not being able to find sizes I needed so started making my own about 8,9 years ago. I don’t spin cork but have a couple friends spun a few, cool look but it’s heavier then balsa. I lucked out this year and have a friend who had bought a pick up load of balsa for 20$, so I make some for him and he gives it to me. As soon as deep freeze hits I’ll be doing another run.
> View attachment 363353
> View attachment 363355
> View attachment 363351


Very nice.......................


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

French-guy said:


> Very nice.......................


Thanks!!! New run during deep freeze turned out good!


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

If your looking for split shot (round or removable) bass pro had the best selection. Dont just look in the steelhead section look over where all the hooks and terminal tackle is. 
Andy's tacklebox in melvindale is great but I haven't been there in a minute I forgot all they have but I will say they have a great fly tying selection. The bait shop just outside Erie metropark has a decent little float / steelhead section especially for se Michigan. 
The guy that used to own the bait shop in flat rock opened up motor city bait and tackle on fort st near junction. 
I dont know for sure but he may still have steelhead stuff possibly worth giving them a call. He also owns the bait shop off on Jefferson next to mud island.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Lakeside Fishing Shop at 10 and Jefferson surprisingly has a good selection of steelhead lures, not much in the way of rods though. I would've never thought as most of their stuff is for whatever you'd catch in Lake St Clair.


----------

